
Tracking Deep Sleep-Can It Be Improved? - sprague
https://michaellustgarten.com/2019/02/16/deep-sleep/
======
sprague
Gut bacteria are key to the pathways for making serotonin and melatonin, but
he figured out that his sleep improved _after_ he stopped taking the specific
probiotic intended to increase the microbes.

